# not sure she is pregnant but lots of arching



## nubians2 (Feb 20, 2011)

No udder and I am not sure she is pregnant but is acting clingy and arched her back 6 times in 15 minutes. I know my other girls that are pregnant arch. I have a wether in with her and if she was on heat he w









ould be bothering her. I am really hoping she us I just lost my buck.


----------



## summerdreamer71 (Jan 25, 2013)

It looks like she has something in there. I don't want to say she is because I need a better picture to really see. Some goats don't bag up until they have them. My Pygmy kidded for the first time today and she had quads. I learned that the only thing sure about a goats pregnancy is that there is nothing sure about it. I didn't expect 4 from her I expected 1. Its a surprising, exciting, nerve racking, emotional time. You could still feel Lilt's ligs when she gave birth and she ate up until the moment of the birth, also no stringing either, just a little bit of white discharge the night before. Anything goes so don't let the udders discourage you. Good luck, I hope she has some kids!


----------



## nubians2 (Feb 20, 2011)

Lol! I am just hoping that something isn't a big belly. This is my third kidding season so it isn't new to me but this girl has had me baffled for months. I thought she was pregnant, had her ultrasounded and she wasn't. So I am still guessing till I see an udder building or babies.


----------



## summerdreamer71 (Jan 25, 2013)

This was my first kidding long with my does. She did great I am really proud of her. 4 is a lot for anyone


----------



## nubians2 (Feb 20, 2011)

Absolutely! And congratulations by the way. My first kidding was triplets and I was so worried but she did great.


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

mine arch their back when they are in season. during kidding they only arch when in active labour


----------



## nubians2 (Feb 20, 2011)

Mine arch or stretch maybe is a better term throughout their pregnancy just not that muchand that often. I have checked on her a couple times tonight and nothing seems to be happening so I will stay confused a while longer.


----------



## nubians2 (Feb 20, 2011)

I felt baby kicking this weekend.! I can't wait to see what she gives us


----------

